# 4 wheel disc break conv kit



## suki dog (Feb 26, 2005)

hello everybody I am new here and I own a 2003 frontier c/c. I want to know it there is anyone out there who knows if there is a way to get 4 wheel disc brakes instead of the disc in frint and drums on the rear any info would be appreciated thank you


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

can't say discs are essential in the rear. those drums are pretty good


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im sorry but is it so hard to spell " brakes " properly ?

and as to your question.. try greg v at mossy nissan.. 1.866.55.mossy

he may have some kind of rear disc conversion that or try fastbrakes at www.fastbrakes.com

:thumbup:


----------

